# Kreuz zeichnen



## Blackylein (14. April 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich wollte im Photoshop mit dem Linien oder Rechteckzeichenwerkzeug ein Kreuz machen. 
 Bei dem Linienwerkzeug ist es so, dass jedes Mal wenn ich eine Linie gemacht ab und eine neue machen will auch eine neue Ebene entsteht. Genau das selbe ist bei dem Rechteckzeichenwerkzeug.
 Wie kann ich dann aber zusammenhängende Grafiken machen wie zb. ein Kreuz?

 MFG


----------



## Frapet (14. April 2005)

Hallo!
Ich hab mal einen Screenshot gemqacht, du musst "Pixel füllen" auswählen.


----------



## Blackylein (14. April 2005)

Danke!  Jetzt sollte mein Experiment hoffentlich funktionieren


----------



## Frapet (14. April 2005)

Na dann noch viel Glück beim experimentieren!


----------

